# power steering pump replacement



## nissananimal (Dec 7, 2012)

The power steering pump on my 1991 nx 1600 is not working. I have the repair manual but it is not very helpful. I think I have to release the tension on the belt, drain the fluid, then lossen the two bolts and remove the pump. does anyone have a pictorial view of this process. I think I may have to remove a fender well to get to it.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Autozone.com's free repair guides. Most of the Nissan pumps I've done have a return hose with a clamp and a high pressure hose with a banjo bolt; it's a good idea to get new copper washers for the banjo bolt. You'll need to remove the passenger front wheel and plastic liner. Of course, the belt will need to be removed. Usually there will be access holes in the pulley. Most of the Nissan pumps have three 12MM head bolts you get to through the pulley and sometimes a backet with a forth bolt at the back of the pump. It can be a tough job is you don't have access to a lift and need to do it on your back!


----------

